# Why does that iso site still exist?



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2019)

It’s one of the most popular warez sites and Nintendo has been crusading against them lately.

EDIT: This is the site I was thinking of. I used the Wii and PS3 sites a lot but haven't tried using them for some years now. I've always assumed this site and its sister sites are what people refer to when they say "that iso site"


----------



## matthi321 (Jan 21, 2019)

what iso site?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2019)

matthi321 said:


> what iso site?


I don’t know if you’re joking or not. It’s a site we can’t link to on this forum because it’s against the rules to provide warez links. It’s a very popular collection of related warez sites which we refer to as “that iso site”.


----------



## xpoverzion (Jan 21, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> It’s one of the most popular warez sites and Nintendo has been crusading against them lately.


Same reason that a lot of piracy sites still exist.  They are based in countries where Nintendo, and others have no jurisdiction to do anything about it.  Thank you Russia, New Zealand, and France just to name a few that host the servers where most of my pirated stuff comes from.  If the governmemts of said countries don't go after the problem for Nintendo, then the only option nintendo has is to hire their own army, invade these countries, and kill/shutdown those that are running the servers.  That's probably not going to happen any time soon.


----------



## matthi321 (Jan 21, 2019)

im not joking there are many iso sites out there so how should we know which out you talking about? but if it is the one i think you are talking about. i think the reason it hasn been taking down is because the owner judged from his english, is problaly from a 3 world country where dont give enought shit to care if some is doing illegal stuff online


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 21, 2019)

Erm...wouldn't it be better if you ask this discussion on "that iso site"? 

@matthi321 is right: maybe if you said the name it would ring a bell, but as it is forbidden to name it, this discussion can go nowhere. I could throw up reasons why I think site X is still up, someone else might argue this is wrong, thinking I mean site Y. While you (@leafeon34 ) are perhaps thinking of YET ANOTHER site.

So...no. Sorry for not answering the question, but the best this thread can achieve is some hilarity among the moderators as the participants try to mentally communicate a forbidden-to-mention website ("ooh...does the site contain letters in the alphabet?" "I would answer that, but then I would get my account locked" ).


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 21, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> It’s one of the most popular warez sites and Nintendo has been crusading against them lately.


If nintendo could have stopped piracy, they would have years ago....


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 21, 2019)

So, are you gonna squeal?


----------



## Shahaan (Jan 21, 2019)

If you're talking about
THAT one, the one that shut down in fear of getting a cease and desist from the Big N

they have fourms and you can still use a custom script to download games from the server


----------



## xs4all (Jan 21, 2019)

Don't forget, some or most of these so called ISO/Wares sites that are just forums are most likely *NOT* hosting these files, they are just servers hosting the forum.
It's the registered members that are posting links and sharing stuff, and most of their links are from cloud storage sites. I'm ain't no law enforcer or know the ins and outs of the law around this but the site owner who is hosting these forums have some sort of responsibilities, the only thing the big companies can do is report the links to the cloud storage company and get the links removed, when the links gets removed, they just re upload to another cloud storage site, so it's a cat and mouse game.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 25, 2019)

xs4all said:


> Don't forget, some or most of these so called ISO/Wares sites that are just forums are most likely *NOT* hosting these files, they are just servers hosting the forum.
> It's the registered members that are posting links and sharing stuff, and most of their links are from cloud storage sites. I'm ain't no law enforcer or know the ins and outs of the law around this but the site owner who is hosting these forums have some sort of responsibilities, the only thing the big companies can do is report the links to the cloud storage company and get the links removed, when the links gets removed, they just re upload to another cloud storage site, so it's a cat and mouse game.



This, unless the owner is "curating" what is being posted (something that would likely end up being argued in court... if it ever gets there - accepting takedown requests mostly gets the "victim" satisfied) their responsibility isn't much higher* than an ISPs, P2P file indexing server, or generic video/file host

* well, I assume they are encouraging people to post copyrighted material, which isn't exactly in their favor; but ultimately it's the uploader who does so


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Jan 25, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> If nintendo could stopped piracy, they would have years ago....


can close the topic
piracy shall never end, accept that


----------



## Zense (Jan 25, 2019)

xpoverzion said:


> Same reason that a lot of piracy sites still exist.  They are based in countries where Nintendo, and others have no jurisdiction to do anything about it.  Thank you Russia, New Zealand, and France just to name a few that host the servers where most of my pirated stuff comes from.  If the governmemts of said countries don't go after the problem for Nintendo, then the only option nintendo has is to hire their own army, invade these countries, and kill/shutdown those that are running the servers.  That's probably not going to happen any time soon.


It's interesting that Italy is so strict on this and have blocked access to certain websites. You'd think we'd be lenient on these types of laws, just like all the other laws we have.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 26, 2019)

Zense said:


> It's interesting that Italy is so strict on this and have blocked access to certain websites.


They are almost always DNS blocks (I haven't used default nameservers ever since they started pulling the "auto ricerca" and, on mobile, illegal automatic paid service subscriptions), and for the bay site there are real proxies anyway


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2019)

Zense said:


> It's interesting that Italy is so strict on this and have blocked access to certain websites. You'd think we'd be lenient on these types of laws, just like all the other laws we have.


Protecting foreign IPs when pickpockets crawl around the streets like ants just doesn’t make sense


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2019)

It is ok to name sites. Names are allowed. It's not illegal to name something, much bigger sites than GBAtemp do it all the time.
However please don't provide links


----------



## Humanity (Aug 20, 2019)

xpoverzion said:


> Same reason that a lot of piracy sites still exist.  They are based in countries where Nintendo, and others have no jurisdiction to do anything about it.  Thank you Russia, New Zealand, and France just to name a few that host the servers where most of my pirated stuff comes from.  If the governmemts of said countries don't go after the problem for Nintendo, then the only option nintendo has is to hire their own army, invade these countries, and kill/shutdown those that are running the servers.  That's probably not going to happen any time soon.


Russia actually making themselves useful. That is a nice change.


----------



## wiewiec (Aug 20, 2019)

I do not care about this sites, this is only you'r choice if you wanna use them. But I care about YT channels (with game music) which N is fighting now, but not earn money for example sharing them on Spotify.


----------



## drgnslayers (Feb 14, 2020)

that iso site is now gone


----------



## ChibiMofo (Feb 14, 2020)

xpoverzion said:


> Same reason that a lot of piracy sites still exist.  They are based in countries where Nintendo, and others have no jurisdiction to do anything about it.  Thank you Russia, New Zealand, and France just to name a few that host the servers where most of my pirated stuff comes from.  If the governmemts of said countries don't go after the problem for Nintendo, then the only option nintendo has is to hire their own army, invade these countries, and kill/shutdown those that are running the servers.  That's probably not going to happen any time soon.



Uh, yeah. That last snarky comment hasn't aged too well has it? LOL! Bye-bye mystery ISO site.

And as for the rest, here's a little something for ya about Russia and France.

Ppl: If you must get things by less than legal means, get it all while you still can. Don't whine later that such and such a site is down. You've had more than enough time to _complete _your collections.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Feb 14, 2020)

I actually was thinking about this a week ago and took the necessary steps

Its almost like I can see the fucking future 

Holy cow I'd be really upset right now


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2020)

Well, it's not a "dark" one so all's good.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 14, 2020)

afaik, the owners of that iso site were based in turkey.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 14, 2020)

leafeon34 said:


> I don’t know if you’re joking or not. It’s a site we can’t link to on this forum because it’s against the rules to provide warez links. It’s a very popular collection of related warez sites which we refer to as “that iso site”.


Just because you can't link it doesn't mean you can't say it, it's not Voldemort, it's just looked down upon if you tell people to "go download it from (whatever)".

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drgnslayers said:


> that iso site is now gone


Seems wiiisos still exist just it doesn't seem to be the original forum.


----------

